# New compact Polarian!



## HIDSGT (Dec 3, 2008)

So where the hell is this thing? It was so talked about at the time of the SHOT show back in the spring time and still nothing? Im starting to think the light never really existed. 

It was supposedly almost ready for release at the SHOT show. If that was the case it would be on the market by now. It is a light hundreds of members alone would instantly buy so what's the hold up?


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 3, 2008)

+1 on that.

If I remember correctly, it was not shown at SHOT show 2008 (I watched the live feed from the Polarion stall). Ken only mentioned that they had planned to produce one. This suggests to me that they didn't even have a working prototype at the time.

It's quite common for there to be long delays like this (just look at Surefire) and sometimes lights don't even make it into production. It's frustrating but good for the wallet.

Shot show 2009 is not too far away, so maybe a working prototype will appear.


----------



## csshih (Dec 3, 2008)

good for the wallet indeed.

think...
so you _really _need another HID light? (ya know what? disregard that statement. I'm talking to CPF'ers.)

if/when it does come out, this will be my response 

as I can never afford anything like that.


----------



## pete7226 (Dec 3, 2008)

Can only hope, if its at 25-30 watts and around 2500ish lumens for about $1K, I think a bunch, myself included would be all over it.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Dec 4, 2008)

It's existed/exists and I had the opporutnity to play with it at the SHOT Show 2008. When it comes out for production is this issue. 

Believe me, I want this thing out there.


----------



## monkeyboy (Dec 4, 2008)

oops, I must have missed that one.


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 7, 2009)

Any updates Ken? It's only 2009....


----------



## BVH (Jan 7, 2009)

Needs to be at a very minimum, 40 Watts, preferably 50.


----------



## Flea Bag (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm with anything 35 watts and above for the lower colour temperature. I've yet to see a 25 watt that isn't too blue.


----------



## Patriot (Jan 11, 2009)

35-40W would work for me. Hopefully more compact than the PH45 too.


----------



## Team Member (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe a dual-stage will do.. :naughty:


----------



## HIDSGT (Jan 14, 2009)

Ken your our go to guy for this future light. Can you make some inquiries to Polarian to see what kind of progress if any is being made? 

I'm sure we will all be buying it from you so could you do a little research for us and maybe speak with one of the reps and update us?

I'm jonesing for this thing......:sick2: A teaser pic? Anything please....


----------



## HIDSGT (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it's been well over a year now and still no compact HID from Polarian. I guess they were all talk and no action... How lame!


----------



## Patriot (Jun 6, 2009)

It seems strange that Polarion never has any new products, save for military applications. As far as I know there is no PH45 yet, no more PH50, a few NOS PH40s floating around...I', guessing??? About the hottest ticket you can get is the 40W X1 which is neat but it's only one of two choices at this time. Maybe they're just not the kind of company who regularly gets things from CAD to production. If Surefire ever gets their tail in gear on the Arc HID, that might be an exciting light. It's also going to be a two stage. :naughty:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jun 7, 2009)

We have been concentrating on a specific product line that will change the playing field in an area that I have particular interest in.

At this point in time, I have some bandwidth to try and push the compact line forward as well.

Only 24-hours in the day. Prefer to work hard, play hard even at the risk of being called "lame" from the sidelines.


----------



## HIDSGT (Jun 19, 2009)

Ken J. Good said:


> We have been concentrating on a specific product line that will change the playing field in an area that I have particular interest in.
> 
> At this point in time, I have some bandwidth to try and push the compact line forward as well.
> 
> Only 24-hours in the day. Prefer to work hard, play hard even at the risk of being called "lame" from the sidelines.


 
No one was calling YOU lame Ken. What is LAME is Polarian getting peoples hopes up for a new product that im sure hundreds of members would buy instantly. 

I only heard about the new light when you posted that it was going to be at the SHOT show two years ago now and released sometime that year. You don't own the company and nothing was directed at you. It's directed at POLARIAN who needs to get the lead out of their azz and produce something they said they were going to make.

Can you honestly tell me there is no market for it? I'm sure there is a market for the military items but how about the entire Law enforcement community and Fire departments as well as all the hikers who don't want to carry around a huge light like the 50. 

Yea, I think it's lame they can't find the time to get it done like they advertised.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Jun 19, 2009)

You have to know me to understand my posts...I enjoy banter, sarcasm and simply being facetious at times. 

Let me tell you what is actually happening. Polarion of Korea simply does not want to do a 30-watt at this point. In their view, too much heat for such a small unit. Their call not mine.

Nevertheless, I requested that they give me all the internal components to build my own proto for longer term testing and market analysis. Polarion have agreed to do so.

If the market can live with a small, HID powerful light that will auto-shut down if and when it gets too hot, great.

WHEN I convince them it is a good idea (which I think it is), they will build it for Polarion-USA.

I hope that is "Unlame" enough for you. :green:

Things take longer than most of want.

I had to do the same thing for the "Night Reaper" CSWL. It is now a reality and alive and well in the markets it was intended to penetrate.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 19, 2009)

So Ken, what is the status of the Polarion "flatiron" with mostly polycarbonate body? That's the one with the swoopy handle and integrated flat battery pack....sorry, can't remember the name of it. Is that a real light and will it ever be sold by Polarion USA? Additionally, I take it that's not the "compact" but instead possibly a "value" model?

I do very much like the idea of a 35W compact but 30W would be the bare minimum for me. There are just too many 24-25W watt lights out there selling at reasonable prices including the AE Xenide, which I think is an amazing light other than their pinkish color. I would hope that a true 35W compact could become reality through the use of copper sinks and well designed air cooling. Although the Microfire K3500 isn't truly a 35W light, I'm sure it's at least 30W. It doesn't use exotic materials and doesn't get excessively hot. It has never overheated on me and I live in central AZ. 

I'm in agreement with HIDSGT that Polarion's product line has been a bit stagnant as of late. Not only was the 50 dropped but I don't see the 45 available anywhere which is supposed to replace it. Essentially, potential Helios customers are in the exact same boat they were three years ago. To my knowledge nothing has changed on the 40W light since its inception. The X1 got a nice 5W boost and I think that's fantastic but now the minor problem that I recognize is related to run-time and the minimum capacity 18650 cells that Polarion uses in its battery packs. My PH50 runs for less than an hour and likewise the X1 40W lost ten minutes of run-time as compared to the X1 35W. If we aren't going to see new models anytime soon, it would be great to at least have increased battery capacity, something which was promised back in Feb. 08. It's my understanding that true 2800mah cells are now available which are not fickle like previous generations. I now own 6 x 2600mah cells from AW and the increased capacity it quite amazing even in high drain incan applications. It seems from a customer's perspective that Polarion is simply dragging it's heals for whatever reason. Maybe there's a place that I can successfully plead some of my ideas. Polarion USA maybe

Finally, I'd like to make the point that I'm not complaining to you Ken. I'm only interested in even higher performance products from Polarion and want to be in to loop about what's coming in the future, what they're working on now, how our current Polarion products can benefit from every changing technology, etc. 

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## HIDSGT (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanx Ken. Just wanted a realistic expectation if and when it would be released because I have been holding out on buying a new one thinking that one would arrive. Which it appears will not be anytime soon. 

An update. Much appreciated...:touche:


----------



## Bectel (Jun 22, 2009)

I as well am interested in an update on the release of any new Polarion lights. It would be nice to see the PH45 released considering right now there really is no reason to get the PH40 over the X1. The extra price of the PH40 doesn't really buy you anything unless I am missing something.


----------



## dudemar (Jun 22, 2009)

I too am interested in the PF45.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 22, 2009)

Bectel said:


> I as well am interested in an update on the release of any new Polarion lights. It would be nice to see the PH45 released considering right now there really is no reason to get the PH40 over the X1. The extra price of the PH40 doesn't really buy you anything unless I am missing something.



I don't think you're missing anything. I'd also buy the X1.


----------

